

Is Amazon Working Backward? - edw519
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/24/is-amazon-working-backwards/?hpw

======
iterationx
From the article, "A quick perusal of the comments shows customers repeatedly
griping about"

Maybe if Nick Bilton wasn't in such a hurry he could write an article worth
reading.

------
wendroid
Or the demographic of the purchasers changed.

The early adopters liked the product, it's novelty for first time ebook buyers
is a grand feeling, When I got my ebook I used it every day for a month.

The positive reviews generate good press for v.2 so people are attracted to
it. Not being early adopters the customers are a bitr more critical but
overall are satisfied with the product, it still has a buzz.

The DX is a new format and is deliberately marketed into a smaller niche -
this time to academics. Smaller niches and the buzz from the first two
products mean higher expectations from a more demanding audience.

The room is filled with cats minus their skin, some of 'em aint happy.

